
The second version of Ultralisp.org is available now - svetlyak40wt
http://40ants.com/posts/Second-version-of-Ultralisporg-is-available-now.html
======
vindarel
Exciting times in Lisp land ! This is not only super useful, it's also amazing
how it was built: it is a fresh Weblocks app, the venerable CL web framework,
that abstracts the need of writing any JS. It's a server-based, components-
based framework to build dynamic, ajax-based web apps, without a line of JS.
This coupled to the interactive nature of development in Lisp makes a pretty
unmatched experience.
([http://40ants.com/weblocks/quickstart.html](http://40ants.com/weblocks/quickstart.html))

